# bootstrap gentoo

## spinerr

Witam,

Mam zamiar wykonać bootstrap docelowo ma być

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=k6-3 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=k6-3 -pipe"

CHOST="i586-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

rozumiem że mam zainstalować gentoo tak jak w poradniku do "konfiguracja jądra" wyłącznie i odpalić boostrap.sh a potem emerge -e system i dalej zacząć od kernela wg. poradnika? Plik make.conf mam dokładnie taki jak powyżej i nic więcej.

P.S 

czy jest możliwość wstrzymania wykonywania bootstrap.sh a potem jego wznowienia? Sama kompilacja gcc w wersji 3.3.3 zajmowała coś około 8h...

----------

## dylon

Od dluzszego czasu nie jest juz zalecane stawianie systemu od stage1.

Teraz na topie jest start od stage3  :Smile: 

p.s. jesli masz tak slaby sprzet, to zdecydowanie daruj sobie bootstrap...

----------

## spinerr

a to ja wiem że kompilacja toolchaina jest niezalecana, jest przecież to napisane w podręczniku. dlatego tu się o to pytam  :Smile: 

obecnie kompiluje już w najlepsze gcc chyba jeszcze etap1. Do jutra będzie ok:)

W zasadzie to mogłem wrzucić dysk do jakiegoś współczesnego kompa na czas kompilacji, ale pośpiechu specjalnie nie ma.

----------

## happ

ja też chciałem robić gentoo od stage1, ale nie wiem od czego w ogóle ruszyć, jakbyś mógł wrzucić co krok po kroku robisz, to spróbowałbym od stage1.

----------

## soban_

 *spinerr wrote:*   

> W zasadzie to mogłem wrzucić dysk do jakiegoś współczesnego kompa na czas kompilacji, ale pośpiechu specjalnie nie ma.

  A moze lepiej http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/distcc.xml tylko z tym: *Quote:*   

> (Modyfikacja zmiennej MAKEOPTS by zawierałą -jN, gdzie N to 2 razy
> 
> liczba dostępnych procesorów +1)
> 
> MAKEOPTS="-jN"

  Nie traktowac doslownie, potraktowac to raczej jako ilosc watkow.

 *dylon wrote:*   

> Teraz na topie jest start od stage3 :)

  Zgodze sie z tym.

----------

## Andry77

 *dylon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Teraz na topie jest start od stage3 

 

Tak - zwłaszcza że często aktualizowane są tzw. autobuilds'y.

----------

